# What Phone To Use?



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

I signed up for Flex, but am told I need a 2GB RAM phone. My device is 1.5GB RAM, so I delayed downloading the app until I find one. Thinking about going with a used Note 4, about $200 more or less. What is going on in the app that it requires 2 GB RAM?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

MrA said:


> I signed up for Flex, but am told I need a 2GB RAM phone. My device is 1.5GB RAM, so I delayed downloading the app until I find one. Thinking about going with a used Note 4, about $200 more or less. What is going on in the app that it requires 2 GB RAM?


1.5GB RAM is good, some drivers still use 1GB RAM phones, dont delay and start working, make money and than buy a 2GB phone (if needed).


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> 1.5GB RAM is good, some drivers still use 1GB RAM phones, dont delay and start working, make money and than buy a 2GB phone (if needed).


Thanks. I also fibbed when they asked if I had a sedan. I have a hatchback. I signed up with a San Francisco ZIP, as my home address ZIP is not a service area yet. I assume further driving instructions are given once I get the app? Do I need to go in for a vehicle inspection, documents review?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

MrA said:


> Thanks. I also fibbed when they asked if I had a sedan. I have a hatchback. I signed up with a San Francisco ZIP, as my home address ZIP is not a service area yet. I assume further driving instructions are given once I get the app? Do I need to go in for a vehicle inspection, documents review?


No they dont do inspection or documents like Uber. Is your hatchback a 2 door? As long as you take packages you shouldnt have any issues but some warehouses seem to be cracking down.

Agree your RAM wont stop you but its helpful to have more Ram as the app can really slow down your device.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> No they dont do inspection or documents like Uber. Is your hatchback a 2 door? As long as you take packages you shouldnt have any issues but some warehouses seem to be cracking down.
> 
> Agree your RAM wont stop you but its helpful to have more Ram as the app can really slow down your device.


4-doors, + the hatch. Its my Uber car. Plenty of space with fold down seats for even larger boxes. Doing the 19 videos and quiz now. This is like traffic school, lol


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Everybody "fibs" a little on their survey.....well, most of us at least! I'm guilty.
1.5 gb phone will "suffice" and get you through. The most important part I think is the camera. If you have a crappy camera as well it will just take a bit longer to scan. The app will run sufficiently at least to do some test blocks. 
Make sure to copy the file apk either to your computer or somewhere if and when you get a new phone. 

More ram, better processor and good camera make things run faster and smoother.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

I kept my out on craigslist and got a new Note 4, $200. I wanted the larger for Uber driving. Bonus that is 3GB RAM and is loaded with Android 6.0.1. Its an insurance replacement, guy said.


----------



## Logistics.com (Oct 21, 2016)

Solid choice. I've been an iPhone guy since the beginning, so I wasn't thrilled about having to purchase an Android-based device this week. I inquired with Support but it sounds like the only iOS locations for Orange County are Prime Now delivery stations. 

Anyhow, I went the Samsung route as well and picked up the Galaxy Express Prime on sale at Best Buy. Great specs and dirt cheap. No need to add a line or create a hotspot - I can simply swap out my SIM card when I start delivering.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Logistics.com said:


> Solid choice. I've been an iPhone guy since the beginning, so I wasn't thrilled about having to purchase an Android-based device this week. I inquired with Support but it sounds like the only iOS locations for Orange County are
> Anyhow, I went the Samsung route as well and picked up the Galaxy Express Prime on sale at Best Buy. Great specs and dirt cheap. No need to add a line or create a hotspot - I can simply swap out my SIM card when I start delivering.


That works . . However not having the app on the phone you use and have with you all the time will make picking up same day blocks next to impossible.


----------



## raiders44 (Oct 13, 2016)

Logistics.com said:


> Solid choice. I've been an iPhone guy since the beginning, so I wasn't thrilled about having to purchase an Android-based device this week. I inquired with Support but it sounds like the only iOS locations for Orange County are Prime Now delivery stations.
> 
> Anyhow, I went the Samsung route as well and picked up the Galaxy Express Prime on sale at Best Buy. Great specs and dirt cheap. No need to add a line or create a hotspot - I can simply swap out my SIM card when I start delivering.


nice

you're swapping out your sim card on an iphone to an android? Only asking since a friend who is interested in doing DotCom deliveries currently has an iphone and is looking into getting an android for deliveries.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Yeah the sim cards are the same... Your friend will get no blocks though not using the Android all the time. You only get scheduled one or two a week if you're lucky. You need to have the Android as your main phone and be ready to pick up same day blocks within seconds to make anything more than $100 bucks or so a week.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

Like any job the people that dedicate the time, money and effort into it are the ones who do well... You won't make anything just waiting for blocks to fall in your lap. I still have no issues getting 2 four hour blocks nearly everyday even after everyone complaining about all the new drivers on boarded lately.


----------



## Logistics.com (Oct 21, 2016)

Exactly. The SIM is interchangeable and works flawlessly in the Samsung. I can swap it out in seconds OR if I want to check daily I can use my home wifi at night (without the SIM) to check availability at 10pm.

I agree that you really need to use the Android phone daily IF you're looking to pick up same day blocks on a consistent basis. However, I have a full-time Monday - Thursday position so I'm really only looking to pick up blocks Friday, Saturday and Sunday. 

From what I've learned, we are just starting to go live here in Orange County. Demand is high and truthfully, I'll be more than satisfied if I can pick up 2 - 3 blocks a week to supplement my income and provide some 1099 tax benefit. I think anything more than that with my schedule (and the amount of new drivers) is unrealistic.


----------

